# Heart rate check after 20 msr ?



## stella_artois (29 Aug 2008)

I'll be heading to BMQ very soon, and I'm preparing for the PT test.  Currently I can jog 3.5km non stop in 18mins, 2.4km in just 11.5ish... however I'm curious if your heart rate gets checked after the test?  Correct me if I'm wrong but I'm sure I read and heard from a few sources it gets checked before hand, but afterwards..?  If true, I assume that would play a big role, regardless if you achieved the necessary level?

Also, being able to run what I can now, should I be ok for the 20 msr?  Currently I'm jogging at a steady pace throughout the 2.4km, and afterwards when I keep going I toss in a few 20 second speed runs.  Oh yeh, I'll add in that I'm 27 and about 150lbs on the mark.

Any feedback much appreciated.  Thanks!  8)


----------



## aesop081 (29 Aug 2008)

No, it does not get checked afterwards.


----------



## RubberTree (29 Aug 2008)

Your blood pressure and pulse are taken before the test to ensure you are fit to proceed...

http://www.defence.gov.au/ARMY/artc/fitness.html#richmedia has an mp3 of the beeptest (Aussie but similar) go mark out a 20m course for yourself and give it a whirl.


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Aug 2008)

Yes, they do BP and pulse before, not during or after.  Keep in mind that some of the PSP staff are not exact with the BP.  Last time I did an ExPres test, my BP was something like 110/*40*.    When they did it, I was watching the gauge (and could feel it) and my BP was really more like 110/70.


----------



## stella_artois (29 Aug 2008)

Thanks for the replies.  

Am I on course with my jogging? or should I focus more now on running/sprinting shorter distances?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 Aug 2008)

RubberTree said:
			
		

> Your blood pressure and pulse are taken before the test to ensure you are fit to proceed...
> 
> http://www.defence.gov.au/ARMY/artc/fitness.html#richmedia has an mp3 of the beeptest (Aussie but similar) go mark out a 20m course for yourself and give it a whirl.



I wouldn't use tha aussie one as the levels are a different than what we use, I got a CF one here somewhere and I'll try to post it up.


----------

